# crochet xdev build failed for armv6 (wandboard)



## ondryk (May 8, 2017)

Hello,

I tried to build image of FreeBSD for Wandboard quad using crochet scripts.
I use VirtualBox machine with FreeBSD 12.
`FreeBSD freebsd-vm 12.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0 r317181: Thu Apr 20 05:39:11 UTC 2017     root@releng3.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64`

Sources for build I downloaded from 
`ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/11.0-RELEASE/`
as I intend to build FreeBSD 11.0 for my wandboard quad.

I put those sources into crochet/src. First run of crochet script advised building xdev using following :
`cd /usr/src && sudo make XDEV=arm XDEV_ARCH=armv6 WITH_GCC=1 WITH_GCC_BOOTSTRAP=1 WITHOUT_CLANG=1 WITHOUT_CLANG_BOOTSTRAP=1 WITHOUT_CLANG_IS_CC=1 WITHOUT_TESTS=1 xdev`

This after a while of compilation resulted into :
`cc -isystem //usr/armv6-freebsd/usr/include -L//usr/armv6-freebsd/usr/lib -B//usr/armv6-freebsd/usr/lib --sysroot=//usr/armv6-freebsd/ -O -pipe   -fpic -fvisibility=hidden -DVISIBILITY_HIDDEN -I/usr/src/contrib/libcxxrt -DEMIT_SYNC_ATOMICS -MD  -MF.depend.fixunsdfsivfp.o -MTfixunsdfsivfp.o -std=gnu99     -c /usr/src/contrib/compiler-rt/lib/builtins/arm/fixunsdfsivfp.S -o fixunsdfsivfp.o
/usr/src/contrib/compiler-rt/lib/builtins/arm/fixunsdfsivfp.S: Assembler messages:
/usr/src/contrib/compiler-rt/lib/builtins/arm/fixunsdfsivfp.S:27: Error: selected processor does not support `vmov d7,r0,r1'
/usr/src/contrib/compiler-rt/lib/builtins/arm/fixunsdfsivfp.S:28: Error: selected processor does not support `vcvt.u32.f64 s15,d7'
/usr/src/contrib/compiler-rt/lib/builtins/arm/fixunsdfsivfp.S:29: Error: selected processor does not support `vmov r0,s15'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/libcompiler_rt
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src`

I run into same result when I used VBox machine with FreeBSD 11.0 Release. 

Any advice?

Thank you.


----------

